# 1:20 Figures at Walmart, Fantastic price



## emartin187 (Jan 19, 2008)

Check out the Clearance Section of Walmart for Indiana Jones figures. They are fully posable, with all joints movable, shoulders, elbows, wrists, hips, knees, ankles. In F Scale, they are about 6 ft, 3 inches. Best of all, the clearance price at my Walmart was $1.00 each.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! I'm headed that way tomorrow anyway, so I'll have to take a look! 

Later, 

K


----------

